# Mulies?



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Who is going after mule deer this bow season? I was thinking about it but between gas prices and work I might just try to be content with going after whitetails. Anyone thinking of going that doesnt have anyone else to go with?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm canning most of my waterfowl hunting this year to chase mulies. Shooting canada's and mallards isnt the rush as it use to be. I'd rather have everything to myself then trying to fight for feed fields the birds were using the night before every morning i want to hunt.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll be making the trip this year. Last years was the first time in 23 years that I wasn't able to go, due to shoulder surgery. The plan is for a full 2 weeks this year to make up for last. I have been working hard at limiting my driving and will not feel bad about indulging myself for this trip. It is really my only major expense as I camp out on public land and food is my only other cost. Originally started with 5 guys going and dwindled down to myself the last 10-12 years. I just applied for an extra doe tag in my mule deer area so hopefully I will have a doe tag to fill also.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

well I'm from PA, but was out in western ND last fall for 2 weeks, and boy did I see tons of MONSTER mulies, videoed several that were close to the 30'' mark, any one want some info on where i saw them? they were on both public and some private land, but some of the land owners let me try for whitetails, saw some nice 140/150 class, but never in range!!
just let me know, and I will; pass it on, as I don't think I will ever get back due to the darn gas prices!!


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks like im headed to Mulie country this fall, Ill help the wifey stick a whitetail with her bow. Going to be busy, a buddy of mine got a Mule Buck tag for southern ND and I got a Mule Doe tag for the same area. The ol lady also got a Whitetail Doe tag for a 3A4 and I put in for one also. So we will see, should be an interesting year in the woods. Probaly wont get jack.


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 10, 2008)

RiverRob said:


> Looks like im headed to Mulie country this fall, Ill help the wifey stick a whitetail with her bow. Going to be busy, a buddy of mine got a Mule Buck tag for southern ND and I got a Mule Doe tag for the same area. The ol lady also got a Whitetail Doe tag for a 3A4 and I put in for one also. So we will see, should be an interesting year in the woods. Probaly wont get jack.





> I drew out for mule deer with a bow this year in my home state of New Mexico. i've been hunting for 12 years now with a rifle. (7mm mag, i love it) ive been told that if i ever kill a deer with a bow ill never go back to rifle hunting. i'm inclined to believe this. i just bought a Martin Firecat bow and 3 weeks later already im shooting consistently in the 10 ring from 20 yards. ive been researching broadheads and there are so many to choose from its like enee meenee minee moe. my question is this. what is the broad head that closely matches the flight of a field tip. im shooting 100 grain field tips. in the past while hunting ive been real lucky or real good at walking right up on mule deer within 20 yards and at 1 point 5 yards. but with a rifle its different. when you walk up on them like that they have a tendency to jump up and take off running. usually theyll stop at some point and turn to see where your at. never have i had one stop that would be considered close enough to fire your bow at.but the 7 mag has always prevailed.now i know that my hunting skills are going to be tested to the fullest. That is why i need to know which broadheads will perform in flight like a field tip. and also what is your opinion on fixed or mechanical broadheads. any info is appreciated. and by the way, i was also lucky enough to draw out for elk. lucky me. i cant wait. but i definitely need to keep getting better so i have the confidence it will take to bring down a trophy mule deer or a monster elk.


----------



## Jayhawk (Aug 19, 2007)

mrb said:


> well I'm from PA, but was out in western ND last fall for 2 weeks, and boy did I see tons of MONSTER mulies, videoed several that were close to the 30'' mark, any one want some info on where i saw them? they were on both public and some private land, but some of the land owners let me try for whitetails, saw some nice 140/150 class, but never in range!!
> just let me know, and I will; pass it on, as I don't think I will ever get back due to the darn gas prices!!


I am new to the state in the last year, so I will take on some of those pointers if you will. I want to go muley hunting, just do not want to do it by myself.

Anyone else want to plan somethng?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

im in need of someone to go with............


----------

